# Hội thảo TRỰC TUYẾN cùng UNSW: Lộ trình tối ưu nhất tới tấm bằng tại trường đại học hàng đầu nước Úc



## HanaDang (24/8/20)

*Tọa lạc ngay tại Sydney sôi động, UNSW Global cung cấp chương trình Dự bị & Cao đẳng chuyển tiếp thẳng lên năm 2 bậc Cử nhân tại UNSW- trường TOP 50 thế giới, với đầu vào đơn giản, chi phí hợp lí, học bổng 5.000- 7.500 AUD và nhiều hỗ trợ dành riêng cho sinh viên quốc tế.*

Tại Hội thảo TRỰC TUYẾN trong tháng 8/2020- do công ty Đức Anh tổ chức, đại diện UNSW Global sẽ trao đổi và giải đáp về:

Các chương trình học, với  2 chương trình mới- rất thực tiễn: Diploma in Business & Diploma in Computer Science; bên cạnh các chương trình có sẵn;
Giải pháp du học hiệu quả trong mùa dịch Covid: Chọn học ONLINE ngay kì tháng 8/2020 hay nhập học kì 1/ 2021?
Học Dự bị- Cao đẳng chuyển tiếp lên Đại học: Lợi thế ra sao SO VỚI học thẳng lên Đại học?
Yêu cầu đầu vào của khóa dự bị đại học, diploma- đại học?
Học bổng Dự bị & Cao đẳng 5.000- 7.500 AUD cho năm 2020/ 2021;
Hỗ trợ của trường dành cho sinh viên quốc tế học ONLINE;
Hướng dẫn chi tiết A-Z các bước làm hồ sơ xin học- xin visa du học.
*Sự kiện TRỰC TUYẾN được tổ chức:*

Thời gian: Từ 10h- 12h, Chủ nhật, ngày 30- 8- 2020;
Hình thức: Online trên nền tảng Zoom
Link đăng ký: https://bit.ly/3goMJNz
_Học sinh, sinh viên có nhu cầu xin học/ học bổng, vui lòng gửi trước cho chúng tôi qua email __duhoc@ducanh.edu.vn__ bản scan các giấy tờ: học bạ, bảng điểm, chứng chỉ tiếng Anh để được xét trước._

*I. UNSW- trường TOP & chất lượng 5 sao cho sinh viên:*

#4 tại Úc và #44 trên toàn thế giới (QS World University Rankings 2021);
Là thành viên của Nhóm 8 trường Đại học hàng đầu nước Úc (Go8);
Được xếp hạng QS Five Star Plus tối đa vào năm 2019 cho giảng dạy, nghiên cứu, việc làm, cơ sở vật chất, quốc tế hóa, toàn diện, chuyên môn và đổi mới;
Là 1 trong 3 trường duy nhất của Úc thuộc Hiệp hội các trường đại học danh tiếng nhất Universitas 21;
Là thành viên của The Global Alliance of Technological Universities, một mạng lưới các Trường Đại học Kỹ thuật hàng đầu trên thế giới, và The Association of Pacific Rim Universities (APRU);
Trường có nhiều chuyên ngành nằm trong TOP 50- 100 thế giới;
Chương trình MBA của UNSW nằm trong TOP 75 toàn cầu, theo Financial Times Global MBA Rankings 2019;
Xếp hạng 3 tại Úc và #27 toàn cầu về tỉ lệ sinh viên tốt nghiệp được tuyển dụng, theo QS Graduate Employability Rankings 2020;
#1 tại Sydney và NSW về danh tiếng với nhà tuyển dụng (QS Graduate Employability Rankings 2020);
UNSW đã đào tạo 4 trong số 5 người trẻ giàu nhất ở Úc (AFR Young Rich List 2019).

*II. Lý do sinh viên chọn chương trình UNSW Diploma:*
*Đây là chương trình lý tưởng dành cho học sinh quốc tế hết lớp 12 hoặc sinh viên học xong khóa Dự bị đại học tại trường, nếu bạn:*

Cần nâng cao thêm kiến thức & kỹ năng học tập;
Lỡ mất kỳ nhập học vào chương trình cử nhân;
Không đủ điều kiện để vào thẳng chương trình cử nhân.
*Các lợi thế của chương trình UNSW Diploma là:*

Lộ trình nhanh- hiệu quả để vào năm 2 chương trình cử nhân tại UNSW- Top 50 thế giới;
Chương trình học được thiết kế phù hợp với SV quốc tế;
Thời gian học tương đương với các sinh viên học thẳng năm 1 đại học;
Học bổng lên đến 7.500 AUD, xét dựa trên kết quả học tập, không cần nộp hồ sơ xin học bổng;
Các kì nhập học linh hoạt: tháng 1, 5, 8;
Học trong khuôn viên UNSW, truy cập toàn bộ cơ sở vật chất của trường: thư viện, lớp học, các CLB & tham gia vào các hoạt động xã hội…;
Trải nghiệm cuộc sống sinh viên UNSW ngay từ ngày đầu nhập học;
Sỹ số lớp học nhỏ- tăng cường tương tác giữa giáo viên và sinh viên;
Có ít nhất 20% các giờ học phụ đạo;
Hỗ trợ thêm về tiếng Anh và học thuật;
Làm quen và dễ dàng hòa nhập vào cuộc sống của một sinh viên đại học UNSW.
*III. Các chương trình Diploma:*
*1.* *Diploma in Business:*

Kéo dài 12 tháng  (3 kì) với 12 tuần/ kì;
Học phí: 39.360 AUD;
Chuyển tiếp lên 2 khóa Bachelor: Commerce hoặc Economics, với 13 chuyên ngành cho bạn lựa chọn.
_*Thứ hạng:*_

UNSW Business School là trường đào tạo Kinh doanh số 1 tại Úc:

#1 tại Úc và #15 thế giới về Kế toán và Tài chính (QS World University Rankings by Subject, 2020);
#2 tại Úc và TOP 50 thế giới về Kinh doanh và Quản lý (QS World University Rankings by Subject, 2020);
#2 về mức lương cho sinh viên tốt nghiệp bậc Cử nhân (2019 QILT Graduate Outcomes Survey);

Nhiều CEO nằm trong top 50 công ty tại Úc hơn bất cứ trường Đại học nào.
*2. Diploma in Computer Science:*

Gồm 9 môn học;
Kéo dài 12 tháng (3 kì) với 12 tuần/ kì;
Học phí: 43.200 AUD;
Chuyển tiếp lên năm 2 chương trình Bachelor of Science (Computer Science)
_*Thứ hạng:*_

#1 tại Úc về ngành Kỹ thuật (QS World University Rankings by Subject 2020);
#30 thế giới về Computer Science ( US News & World Report 2020)
#1 Australian startup founder (Startup Muster 2018)
*3. **Diploma in Engineering:*

Gồm 9 môn học;
Kéo dài 12 tháng (3 kì) với 12 tuần/ kì;
Học phí: 43.200 AUD;
Chuyển tiếp lên năm 2 chương trình Bachelor of Engineering, với 17 chuyên ngành;
UNSW Sydney xếp hạng #1 tại Úc về Kỹ thuật và Công nghệ (QS Rankings by Subject 2020).
*4. **Diploma in Science:*

Gồm 8 môn học;
Kéo dài 12 tháng (3 kì) với 12 tuần/ kì;
Học phí: 38.400 AUD;
Chuyển tiếp lên năm 2 chương trình Bachelor of Science, với 16 chuyên ngành;
Khoa Science có 400 nhân viên và 700 nghiên cứu sinh.
*IV. Học dự bị đại học- nếu bạn không muốn học Diploma:*

Dành cho học sinh hoàn thành lớp 11 hoặc 12;
4 lĩnh vực: Nghệ thuật- Tài chính- Thiết kế- Khoa học;
Đa dạng các khóa học:
Transition: 4 tháng, yêu cầu GPA lớp 12 ≥ 8.0;
Standard: 9 tháng, yêu cầu GPA lớp 11 ≥ 7.5 hoặc GPA lớp 12 ≥ 6.5;
Standard Plus: 12 tháng, yêu cầu GPA lớp 11 ≥ 6.5 hoặc GPA lớp 12 ≥ 6;
Extended: 15 tháng, yêu cầu GPA lớp 11 ≥ 6.5 hoặc GPA lớp 12 ≥ 6.

Lợi thế của chương trình Dự bị đại học:

Chương trình học được cá nhân hóa, được học đúng những gì bạn cần để bổ trợ cho học lên bậc Cử nhân;
Tăng cường khả năng tiếng Anh;
Phát triển tư duy phê phán và các kĩ năng học tập cần thiết khác để thành công ở bậc đại học.

Học xong Dự bị, học sinh chuyển tiếp thẳng lên năm 1 bậc Cử nhân tại UNSW.
*V. Học online & Các ưu thế:*
*Học online:*

Sinh viên sẽ học online từ ngày 31/8/2020 và bay tới Úc khi quốc gia này mở biên. Sinh viên sẽ hoàn thành khóa học tại trường.
Hạn cuối chấp nhận nhập học online: ngày 30/8/2020.
*Why online?*

Lớp học sỹ số nhỏ;
Tư vấn trực tuyến với giáo viên;
2 giáo viên mỗi tiết học cho phép chú ý tới từng SV;
Phòng thí nghiệm, thực hành, thi & đánh giá online.
Xem video để hiểu rõ hơn về hình thức học online tại UNSW: 




*VI. Hỗ trợ của công ty Đức Anh:*
Là đại diện tuyển sinh chính thức của UNSW tại Việt Nam, với 20 năm kinh nghiệm và được đánh giá là TOP agent tại Việt Nam, công ty Đức Anh hỗ trợ sinh viên MIỄN PHÍ các việc sau:

Tư vấn chọn trường và ngành học;
Xin học;
Xin học bổng;
Xin visa du học;
Đào tạo, luyện thi tiếng Anh và tổ chức thi tiếng Anh PTE A cho bạn du học;
Bố trí đón, nhà ở, bảo hiểm, khác;
Hỗ trợ bạn trong suốt quá trình bạn du học;
Cập nhật thông tin và hướng dẫn về việc làm và định cư sau khi tốt nghiệp.
Đặc biệt, tặng *300* *AUD *cho học sinh nhập học thẳng UNSW hoặc qua UNSW Global trong năm 2020 hoặc kì 1/ 2021 _(không áp dụng đồng thời các chương trình ưu đãi khác, vui lòng liên hệ chúng tôi để được tư vấn chi tiết)._
*Chi tiết về thủ tục xin học, xin học bổng, xin visa du học và các vấn đề liên quan, vui lòng liên hệ:*
*Công ty tư vấn du học Đức Anh*

Hà Nội: 54-56 Tuệ Tĩnh, Tel: 024 3971 6229
HCM: 172 Bùi Thị Xuân, Q.1, Tel: 028 3929 3995
Hotline chung: 09887 09698


----------



## phương11 (15/10/20)

Các chương trình học, với 2 chương trình mới- rất thực tiễn


----------

